# Why is depression a more common problem among y and z?



## Hero of Freedom

Why is depression such a common problem among generations y and z? Especially in those born in the 1990s? Any idea why? They say 1 in 5 people are affected and its like an epidemic widespread out that you can't see.


----------



## JTHearts

because the media does nothing but portray people who are nothing like us as perfect. They put pressure on us to be flawless physically.

Also, we have so much pressure put on us by our elders. We're supposed to act like adults, yet we aren't allowed to do anything.


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst

Could be changing media landscape, diet (very different compared to previous generations), greater emotional vulnerability brought on by upbringing, or simply a matter that doctors have gotten much more efficient at diagnosing depression in the last 20-30 years.




JTHearts said:


> We're supposed to act like adults, yet we aren't allowed to do anything.


I'm inclined to say that every generation has this problem, it's a growing-up thing - but really, yeah, this is also epidemic among Gen Z and the younger end of Gen Y. My mom (a Boomer who raised a Y-er) has complained multiple times that when these generations grow up, they aren't allowed to do anything remotely mature or that primes them to take care of themselves: can't fill out their own forms and just get the parents' signature, can't go places by themselves without supervision, everything is structured, etc. It's no wonder these last two generations come of age and can't do anything, they're expected to suddenly know how to so it all with no experience as soon as they turn 18!


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth

It's not just gens Y & Z, they're just the most vocal about it. Everyone in my gen is also depressed to the same degree. Basically happiness is an illusion, no-ones really got it.


----------



## Ninjaws

Put me on a beach in Australia and there is no depression to be found. ^^


----------



## 0+n*1

The other day I was thinking that the internet (principally social media and the massive amount of information online) caused people to know about things they didn't have any access before, to become aware of untapped potential, to crave more, to aim higher, and even if opportunities are greater due to the same thing, most dreams still don't come true. But I don't want to drown in self-pity.


----------



## Handsome Jack

A few reasons I've read:

- Bad economy and bad job market means a reduced probability that y and z kids can pursue their dream careers and will instead have to take on a practical job

- Oversharing on social media causes depression because we look at the lives of other people and they seem much better than ours (actual article on this but I can't link since I haven't posted enough on this forum)

- Materialistic society means competition and more self-image/self-esteem issues

- Screwed priorities and/or immaturity. A study taken on Gen Y showed that a majority of middle school aged children would rather be personal assistant to a Hollywood celebrity than be the President of Harvard University. That sums it up.


----------



## Jagdpanther

Because that world is fucked up. That's all.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

Handsome Jack said:


> A few reasons I've read:
> 
> - Bad economy and bad job market means a reduced probability that y and z kids can pursue their dream careers and will instead have to take on a practical job
> 
> - Oversharing on social media causes depression because we look at the lives of other people and they seem much better than ours (actual article on this but I can't link since I haven't posted enough on this forum)
> 
> - Materialistic society means competition and more self-image/self-esteem issues
> 
> - Screwed priorities and/or immaturity. A study taken on Gen Y showed that a majority of middle school aged children would rather be personal assistant to a Hollywood celebrity than be the President of Harvard University. That sums it up.


I agree with these completely except the last one. People who are that ignorant are the happiest ones. I haven't seen one ignorant unhappy person my whole life and I will probably not see one in the years to come.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

Handsome Jack said:


> A few reasons I've read:
> 
> - Bad economy and bad job market means a reduced probability that y and z kids can pursue their dream careers and will instead have to take on a practical job
> 
> - Oversharing on social media causes depression because we look at the lives of other people and they seem much better than ours (actual article on this but I can't link since I haven't posted enough on this forum)
> 
> - Materialistic society means competition and more self-image/self-esteem issues
> 
> - Screwed priorities and/or immaturity. A study taken on Gen Y showed that a majority of middle school aged children would rather be personal assistant to a Hollywood celebrity than be the President of Harvard University. That sums it up.


Also, as the person below you said - "it's a fucked up world". It still was a fucked up world before but we didn't have the internet to see just how fucked up it really is. 

For example, I think it's fucked up that as an american you had the chance to study at a good university and now earn a good amount of money while I had to stay in my country because I didn't have money to go to america (I had a good sat/toefl score) and have to bust my ass working through medical school only to have a shitty salary at the end for saving people's lives. 

But that's reality and we try to make the most of it.


----------



## Metalize

In a nutshell - the greed of the previous generations ruined everything for everyone else.

From Monsanto to the economic crisis (pretty sure Y and Z didn't orchestrate that one), from shitty working conditions and hiring/firing practices (doing away with company-to-employee loyalty) to fucking Hollywood promoting distorted, vapid, and destructive ideals that affect the young audiences the most. Narcissistic stupidity like Facebook only took off because most of the younger gens already lacked an anchor with productive priorities/values in place; it was the symptom rather than the disease.


----------



## Glory

is that existential angst in your pocket, or are you just depressed to see me?


----------



## Synaesthetic Razor

are you sure that is really true? Depression is also high in middle aged people (middle aged men especially) They have a high suicide rate too, but I think depression is often underdiagnosed/misdiagnosed in men

A lot of people think the world is a darker/more dangerous place now I think because of the ironic increase in isolation technology has brought us, but in reality statistics suggest otherwise. The increased exposure to news makes people more aware of the
bad things happening though.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro

Major Clinical Depression, or depression as a generational ''mood''? 

The latter is more Gen X. My _mother's_ main life issues were/are depression among other things and many people ten years older than her often don't understand that being the underlying reason for a lot of the issues in life people with depression can have.

That kind of talk really only became valid and normalized in the early-mid 90s. When l hear Baby Boomers talk about having depression it seems to be this unholy confession for some, rather than just an understood thing.

If we're giving a generational label to common clinical diagnoses, Gen Y is more ADHD, and Gen Z is a mix of ADHD, Anxiety disorders and Autism but of course we all understand that no such ''mood'' truly applies to any one generation and members of will either have these clinical diagnoses or they won't :tongue:


----------



## ZeldaFan20

I have a pretty detailed answer on this link to another forum if you are interested: http://personalitycafe.com/generation-z-forum/565322-there-really-gen-z-culture-yet.html
It might be a little off topic but generally its a pretty good reason why depression is potentially high in Gen Y and (in a greater sense) Gen Z.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Metasentient said:


> In a nutshell - the greed of the previous generations ruined everything for everyone else.
> 
> From Monsanto to the economic crisis (pretty sure Y and Z didn't orchestrate that one), from shitty working conditions and hiring/firing practices (doing away with company-to-employee loyalty) to fucking Hollywood promoting distorted, vapid, and destructive ideals that affect the young audiences the most. Narcissistic stupidity like Facebook only took off because most of the younger gens already lacked an anchor with productive priorities/values in place; it was the symptom rather than the disease.


I think it's our lifestyles as well. 

I don't mean only us; before there was definitely shame when it came to showing or speaking about any sort of real emotional vulnerability or problem, and I think often times, people would honestly just self medicate, for example with alcoholism, which has been around forever as a way of self-medicating, in a socially acceptable manner. 

even now though, I still find a stigma, and unwillingness to really understand and deal with our problems collectively. It can't even be in a personal or individual sense, it has to be "oh, I have DEPRESSION, and it's this clinical kind of medical label, and that's it, it's my braiN cHeMiCals" and then there's no more dialogue open about that, about what implications that have on your own individual way of experiencing life, and/or the reasons you could have developed it in the first place; which is what I am trying to say is, a very stunted way of accepting our follies and short-comings as a culture still. 

We shouldn't just label, and then isolate all those experiences and behaviors/feelings. It's still a real part of our existence and of the human condition, wtf. That being said, like I was trying to get at earlier, I think our way of life could use some improvements perhaps, because this isn't happiness, no matter how much we want to pretend that it is.

We're all going to experience serious consequences if we really don't look at ourselves and the whole picture with more honesty. How many more mistakes of ignorance can we make? how many more human lives can we just mistakenly throw away?

I'm sick of it.


----------



## theredpanda

JTHearts said:


> because the media does nothing but portray people who are nothing like us as perfect. They put pressure on us to be flawless physically.
> 
> Also, we have so much pressure put on us by our elders. We're supposed to act like adults, yet we aren't allowed to do anything.


^^
Also, I've heard it said that with regards to generations one generation is given freedom, then the next has tight boundaries put on it, and it cycles through like that. The younger generations face more oppression rules-wise than earlier generations. That, combined with the huge increase in technology, which while it has many benefits, also may have contributed to lack of authenticity or real friendships, lack of getting in touch with the outside world, being exposed to things that aren't real being portrayed as they are real, etc., as well as (in many nations) a horrible education system that doesn't stimulate creative thought, a rise in the whole "outcast idealism", and numerous other factors contribute to this era of depression.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

Some forms of depression are caused by poor diet, which is a common condition these days. Lots of fast food and food additives and toxic stuff masquerading as food. Another thing that can cause depression is low levels of vitamin D. One of the best ways to get vitamin D is by having more outdoor time because sunlight gives you vitamin D.
Fortunately, these causes of depression are reversible, with diet and exercise.
Other causes of depression, especially for Gen z folks, would be the constant stress of school and standardized testing and sleep deprivation. Schools that have an early start time are a serious problem for teenagers, whose circadian rhythms are changing but who still need plenty of sleep each night (which they aren't getting). 
I'm not sure that there is much of a connection between major clinical depression and generation. It may be that older generations didn't talk about it much. As an example, Robin Williams. I don't think that he really discussed it much. Unfortunately, he committed suicide, and, then, people started talking about it. Sadly, it is too late for Robin Williams. If people discuss their depression, maybe they can get help before it is too late for them. I hope that the new openness about depression will save some lives.


----------



## Son of Mercury

Zapped dopamine systems. Bad eating habits. Eating unnatural foods. Unbalanced energies. Unbalanced hemispheres. Denial of the primal side. Loss of pure love. Insincere social expression. Loss of sincerity. Higher levels of narcissism, thanks to those in successful positions. Most people see these higher achievers as the standard and they emulate their methods, hence the raise in narcissism. A lack of the feminine energy which also contributes to higher levels of narcissism. The musical atmosphere as well has lost all its soul, thanks to the move to digital and unnecessary compression. Music is energy and an important energy that sets the atmosphere of the generation; and when music loses its feeling, so does the generation. When music loses the ability to inspire, so does the generation.


We are at a stage in human evolution where there needs to be some kind of event to bring us back in balance. I'm not sure what it will be but whatever it is, it has to happen soon.


----------



## RantnRave

Dawn of the Light said:


> Why is depression such a common problem among generations y and z? Especially in those born in the 1990s? Any idea why? They say 1 in 5 people are affected and its like an epidemic widespread out that you can't see.


Because we had video games that allowed us to fly on dragons and become an international spy with the insertion of a plastic disc into slot. 

Real life is not as fun as a game or media. As if anyone in Gen X had depression after seeing a movie. Post Avatar Depression Syndrome (PADS). Post Avatar Depression Syndrome- how to deal with your new angle on Reality


----------



## dragthewaters

It's not. Depression is more common among teenagers and young people in general. Due to the developing brain, hormonal changes, a more unstable life, and so on. A lot of people in the older generations who used to be depressed have gotten better, or their lives have gotten better. Also, the younger generations are more open in general and definitely more open about mental illness.

20 years ago Gen X was being called the "depressed generation" and people were speculating on why that was. This generational stuff repeats itself. Even on Mad Men in the first episode Roger Sterling was talking about how "therapy is the new fad among teenage girls." Teenagers and 20 somethings have ALWAYS had angst, and if you don't believe me, you can read this article: http://www.nytimes.com/2014/01/01/opinion/anxious-youth-then-and-now.html?_r=0


----------



## shazam

I think the pressure is more on the social class more than the generation. With the rise in technology it's possible most of the younger generation can't afford all the latest gadgets and gismos. 

Lower class people are more likely to experience depression than any other. Now, kids only need an iphone, but I think it's a terrible idea in some way. The use of iphones and ipads should be moderated when it comes to kids, even though with enough recognition online via twitter, facebook, youtube, one can make a career out of it. As long as the kid still goes out and socialises I suppose it's no problem. Looking back I was the same when I got a nokia...text text text. 

Steve Jobs let's his children use the technology he created for about an hour to possible three a day. So it makes me think.


----------



## INFPsyche

Do you think it's really more common or is it that pharmaceuticals are pushing/advertising more and more medicine and more and more light is being shed on it than in the past??..

I honestly think it was just as common a hundred years ago, it's just that nobody had a name for it and nobody really cared if you had it.. and it wasn't ever cool to be 'emo' back then. Now it's like entire brands and companies and trends sell to the destroyed youth.. 

I mean things are different now.. like how depression is portrayed in the media and how society views it but i honestly literally don't think it's any more common at all..


----------



## INFPsyche

What could be causing that generations depression in particular:

Like i mentioned above, society makes it the norm somehow like with zoloft commercials and they're trends geared towards the 'destroyed youth' both of which have been common since the 80's/90's. Basically branding the illness..

The economy/jobs.. though that's cleared up a bit has it not?..

Maybe a massive expectations vs. reality complex??.. I think a lot of people have a lot of ideals and a lot of you want to change things, go places, look good, have fun and accomplish a lot but you can't get everything to manifest or you don't meet your expectations you are depressed.. Or maybe too overwhelmed to start in the first place..

You have to see everyday peoples triumphs online like on Instagram, YouTube, Facebook, etc. whereas past generations just had Hollywood/models to live up to. 

Photoshop, editing and contrived realities on social media..


----------



## Chaoslord

I heard that people with depression are more realistic in some ways, so are these generations are more consciousness of themselves than past generations? It could also be that older generations have had depression, but just not as open about it. I think it may stem with how open the generations are with their problems as well. 

Btw I'm new here. Hi everybody! INTP Here!


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

Depression was always more common in young folks. In teenagers it's pretty clear why - hormonal changes. In young adults - adapting to adulthood. Adults are too fucking busy to be depressed and seniors don't give a crap anymore. Actually, according to statistics the happiest demographics are the seniors.

Also, most ys and zs don't have actual clinical depression.


----------



## CaboBayCaptain1297

Clinical Depression
It's mostly among middle class and wealthy Ys and Zs. A fall from the top is much bigger than a fall from the near bottom.


----------



## tanstaafl28

Sword of Justice said:


> Why is depression such a common problem among generations y and z? Especially in those born in the 1990s? Any idea why? They say 1 in 5 people are affected and its like an epidemic widespread out that you can't see.


Unless you've got some serious statistics and reputable scientific studies to back up your claim, how dare you make such a blanket generalization? I'm neither Gen Y or Z and I have had depression all my life.


----------



## He's a Superhero!

Shared this thread here: http://personalitycafe.com/advice-center/144731-tips-fighting-depression-41.html


----------



## leictreon

Being young in general and not knowing how to handle the adult world, hormones, society standards (particularly for introverts and intuitives), failure, things getting even harder for our generation...


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

I think it has more to do with the fact that it's easier to diagnostic someone now than it was 30 years ago.


----------



## la_revolucion

Are we really more depressed today? I feel like today mental health is better understood and people have a much more visible platform (internet, media) to share their experiences. It just seems more.

Back in the old days you were tossed into an asylum and left there to die or have experimental procedures done on you.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

I've known elderly people who became severely depressed after their spouses passed away. They would ask repeatedly why they were still alive when the love of their lives was gone. It is very sad to see that.



L'Enfant Terrible said:


> Depression was always more common in young folks. In teenagers it's pretty clear why - hormonal changes. In young adults - adapting to adulthood. Adults are too fucking busy to be depressed and *seniors don't give a crap anymore*. Actually, according to statistics the happiest demographics are the seniors.
> 
> Also, most ys and zs don't have actual clinical depression.


----------



## milzinas

I have been thinking a lot about this too.
I think that it's got a lot to do with technology - we can pick and choose who we interact with, and thus feel like we don't need to interact with people around us in real life. We choose who to talk to, and the choices include superficial factors, which then makes relationships less authentic and isolates us from making friends 'on the job' or out and about, who even though might not be our initial type, would be, perhaps, a better friend. There are not many communities anymore. We feel like interactions online fulfil our needs when it's real life connections we need.

I also feel like, now that everything is about achievement and status and working as hard as possible to fulfil our 'dreams' , we forget to appreciate everyday life and everyone has started working for their own gain, instead of using their time to connect and enjoy time with others. I think we're all very isolated. It's like we're all in some sort of secret race to get ahead of the crowd of low wages and unemployment and lack of housing and narcissism while we're insecure inside.

Also, everything is done for us. Something else doing everything for you = no self fulfilment. Have you ever spent a week at the countryside, where there're no toilets, supermarkets or electricity? You must do everything by yourself, and it is such a satisfying feeling at the end of the day, machines and technology don't do all the work for you. Currently everything feels like I'm not achieving anything - I'm constantly working (revising, studying) for some mysterious future that I might not even be alive for by the time I achieve it, and I don't seem to complete anything for myself. Everything is done already. There's no sense of achievement, unless it is educational and only when you say you want to be 'ambitious' do people have respect for you.

I feel like my generation's parents had little time to interact or be emotionally there for their children (because of the faster pace and higher need to work to survive!!) which led to most of us being emotionally undeveloped and dependant on others whether it's our parents or others who we feel take their place. We don't like to do many things alone and aren't allowed to do many things alone because they're 'dangerous' etc, like walking home alone or exploring places with our friends. Health and Safety stuff shielding everyone from developing themselves as people from experiences.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

Garden Gnome said:


> I've known elderly people who became severely depressed after their spouses passed away. They would ask repeatedly why they were still alive when the love of their lives was gone. It is very sad to see that.


Yeah, I agree. But according to statistics seniors have higher life satisfaction than all other age groups. The death of a loved one causes unbelievable sadness in any age group.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

I think that you are right about that.



L'Enfant Terrible said:


> Yeah, I agree. But according to statistics seniors have higher life satisfaction than all other age groups. The death of a loved one causes unbelievable sadness in any age group.


----------



## jumbotoo

Sword of Justice said:


> Why is depression such a common problem among generations y and z? Especially in those born in the 1990s? Any idea why? They say 1 in 5 people are affected and its like an epidemic widespread out that you can't see.


Maybe I'm wrong, but I don't think it's anymore prevalent than it was say 100 years ago (although I did read that depression rates were considerably low during the war years). 
Some people are born with faulty genetics that leave them predisposed to it. Regardless of what generation they were born in.

Sure there are several environmental factors around today that weren't around before (cyber bullying, less social contact due to computer use, more people going to university = higher academic stress) but also bear in mind that there were a lot of problems that were improved throughout the 20th century (health care, medications, a more accepting society e.g. LGBT) so I think overall, the net effect is the same as before.

There are individuals I've read about who seemingly had nothing to be depressed about at all. For instance I read in the paper in 2015 about an Australian male model - had lots of friends, a good career ahead of him, yet one day he hanged himself, leaving his friends and family completely bewildered as to what the fuck happened to make him do this.

I think nowadays, it's talked about a lot more. I think back in the 50s/60s, if you had a problem, people kept it to themselves more. There was nowhere near the level of public awareness that is around today (which I suspect the internet is the major reason for).


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Even though it MAY be more common in Y and Z, I personally think the main reason why statistics are so prevalent now is because more people are talking about it. Also, a lot more men are talking about it too. You know, how back in the day, these kinds of things were taboo, or people were just too ashamed to talk about them.

Speaking about depression, I've been diagnosed with it, currently take meds for it, I've had it since I was 12 (along with some forms of anxiety since I was 11). Anxiety and depression also runs through my family.


----------



## aus2020

I think gen y and z have far more reasons to be depressed, than previous generations. For starters, gen y income growth and wealth creation is much worse, than that of previous generations.

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...ic-betrayal-dragging-down-generation-y-income

As the birth rates of gen y haven't been able to match the retiring baby boomers, you've got less economic activity, causing the current economic downturn. Which in turn creates problems for the employment prospects for gen y and z.

Gen y and z parents have higher rates of marriage breakup, which results in more emotional and psychological issues. 

Then you've also got the problems of social media and higher expectations of competitiveness in keeping up with one's peers, within an image based environment. 

The priorities of gen y and z are also different from previous generations, so workplaces which are more in alignment with previous generations, may have difficulty in meeting their needs.

Overall, the social and economic pressures are much worse than that of previous generations and not easily fixed.


----------



## Endologic

It's not.

Older generations can just deal with it better. They're more used to hardship than the youth.


----------

